# Homer or barn pigeon



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

I am a newbie and am about to purchase a few homers.
How do I KNOW if I am buying homers or just wild pigeons??


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

only way by looking is by the wattle of the bird .."somtime" anyway ..adult homer have larger v shape wattle..and barn pigeon only have a small circle one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WhiteDove said:


> I am a newbie and am about to purchase a few homers.
> How do I KNOW if I am buying homers or just wild pigeons??


It seems some wild hatched ferals from a long line of ferals have small red eyes..where a homing pigeon has bigger eyes and and a larger wattle without a stop at the beak and the head but a nice curved line. you can google image both birds, just type it in and look at the differences from looking at the pictures.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Try to obtain the pigeons from a reputable person that is currently racing homing pigeons.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Granny Smith said:


> Try to obtain the pigeons from a reputable person that is currently racing homing pigeons.


Ditto -------


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are not sure what you are getting post a pic here on PT, maybe we can help.
Dave


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information.
I am currently looking for a local club.
I don't know anybody currently racing homers.
Or for that mater anybody locally that has homers.
I told youu I am a newbie.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

WhiteDove said:


> Thanks for the information.
> I am currently looking for a local club.
> I don't know anybody currently racing homers.
> Or for that mater anybody locally that has homers.
> I told youu I am a newbie.


A huge tell tale sign would be if the bird is banded with IF or AU band, then most likely it came from a racing loft. not a gaurantee but most likely. 

As for racing ability thats where you have to look at who you got the bird from. As most birds will home but unless its from racing stock its likely you wont get past a hundred miles without losing it.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Ferals have longer narrower beaks with more of wild bright color in there eyes. You don't want to spend money on ferals.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You should visit a club member, who has pigeons a long time and check out the loft, conditions on how they are kept (spacious, clean and well ventilated loft, if they are banded and hold one or two and get the feel of a homing pigeon. Hopefully you can purchase from one of them. *


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Picture pigeons*

Do these look like homers to you?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

They look like homers to me.


----------

